# moisture in my front turn signals?



## MechanicalDVR (Jul 4, 2007)

Replace the light and socket, there was most likely a crack in the fixture that was not allowing it to seal water tight


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

You could clean up the socket, but I agree with Mech, you really should replace the socket


----------



## saltydevildog (Dec 24, 2007)

I had a mustang do the same thing, I drilled a small (1/8) hole in the very bottom to let the moister out.


----------

